# Blind Sucker River



## mudplunger (Jan 13, 2006)

I am planning on a camping trip to the Muskallonge Lake area around Labor Day. I was wondering if Pink Salmon still run up the Blind Sucker River and what time of the year is usually best. I usually make it up for the duck opener but haven't seen any pinks at that time so I'm guessing it is to late or they don't use the Blind Sucker anymore.


----------

